# Newest Slab Carving



## lumberjackchef (Aug 14, 2012)

Commissioned by some locals at our lake. I guess they didn't like the plywood sign that had been there for about 4 years.
View attachment 248532
View attachment 248533
View attachment 248534

7Ft x 4ft catalpa slab all art work was done with my Carving saw. Some staining for the color and a little woodturner action for the details on the largemouth. 

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 15, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 15, 2012)

There, I haven't quite figured out how to put the pics in the page on my phones app yet.


----------



## saw dog (Aug 16, 2012)

You use that saw like an artist uses a brush and a writter uses a pen. Great work.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 16, 2012)

And here it is in its final resting place!




I did not make the structure to hang it. The guy that ordered the sign lives at the lake and did the landscaping rocks and everything else. But I like the way it looks with the rustic cedar poles!
I


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great hanging there!


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! That is spectacular.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 17, 2012)

Really nice sign and very well done. 

Much respect from someone who can barely draw a straight line even using a straightedge. :biggrin:

Take care.


----------

